
When Will Netflix Finally End Its Cash Burn? - spking
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/will-netflix-finally-end-cash-burn-1250782
======
rwio
The deluge of original content from Netflix is definitely inline with Netflix
reducing licensing fees and freeing up more cash. Plus with 100m+ subscribers,
it should be fairly straightforward.

